# detailing GP35 bash



## bobvand (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello ,does any one have a picture of the snow plow from Ozark want to see if I can use it to detail a GP35 bash I did. Also need ditch lights and Sinclair antenna.


Warmest Regards,


Bob V.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for? 










John


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Are we back to this picture nonsense again? I used a photo already in your archives with your established method. 

John


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

One more time. I'll start from scratch. 










John


----------



## bobvand (Jan 2, 2008)

John thats perfect, how do I make mine look like that.Plow ,MU boxes,ditch lights,coupler lift etc.


























Bob V.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 
Those are the Ozark parts you asked about. The rest is a little paint and weathering. The parts on the front of a diesel do get a bit chipped in time. 
John


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

John,

Not trying to hyjack the thread, but where'd the mu and air hoses come from--best I've seen.  Got a GP-38-2 project well underway and could use 'em.

Matt


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are the ones I made for Ozark. Also have a recessed nose light that looks pretty cool on the GP38-2. 

John


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

John, 

Do you know what the part #'s are--I can't find them on the Ozark website/online catalog. 

Matt


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
Recheck the Ozark web site. Dave has been a busy little fellow and has posted pictures of most of the stuff. This has been done in the last couple days. If you still have trouble, let me know. 
John


----------



## bobvand (Jan 2, 2008)

John I'd like to know how you did the six hose that go through the plow,not sure correct name for them and the large one I think is the main break pipe.How did you make them. 
Bob V.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 

Those parts are available from Ozark. Ask Dave for the 1/32 good ones and not the old ugly out of scale things. 

How I made them? I made one brass pattern. Mainly lathe work, but some mill work using magnifiers and tiny little cutters. Many parts were just hand filed to shape. From that pattern, a mold was made and the parts spin casted from white metal. The hoses are electric wire insulation. 

Incidentally, I'm doing the drawings now to do some 1/20.3 versions. They should be a bit easier. 

John


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

John, 

Maybe I am blind, can't seem to find 'em on the web site. Did find that neat looking FRED though--surely I got to have one of those--the RR I model invented the things (FEC). For what it is worth, I have the AC unit, the plow and the Nathan air horns, speed recorders and the ditch lights--all great castings. Keep em comming. Might I suggest EMD air filters, a nice underframe bell, and windshield wipers if you have some spare time . 

If I ever finish this project and it is presentable, I'll post some pictures. 

Matt


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 

The good air lines are not listed on the web site. When you call Dave, tell him you want the good 1/32 ones. I have done the wipers. They are metal etched to get them thin enough to look scale. Don't know when Dave will have them in production, but he does have the patterns. Also has the GPS antenna housing that you see on BNSF Dash 9's. 

John


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

*Bob, three very obvious changes for the nose are the colour of the horns, window wipers and the window frames.* The windows on my NW-2 had the same silver frames.





I changed mine to black with this double edged Sharpie and a ruler.





*Sharpies* are excellent for touch-ups in any colour. Mistakes can be corrected with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## bobvand (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Paul, Thanks for the tip much appreciated, Hows the temp. up north
Bob V.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By bobvand on 01/19/2008 9:08 AM
Hi Paul, Thanks for the tip much appreciated, Hows the temp. up north
Bob V.


Bob, it is a nippy -17C (1F) here this morning. It is supposed to warm up (?) to -13C (8F) this afternoon. Fortunately it is very sunny and there is no wind. I had to reset the timer for my outside lights, so the days are already getting noticeably longer.
 
From mid-January to Valentine’s Day is always the coldest part of the winter, but the days are brighter, longer and there are fewer snowfalls. Our winter carnival will start up in a couple of weeks.
 








 
By the end of Winterlude, the ice sculptures will start to melt.


----------

